# Errore durante aggiornamento "world" [risolto]

## mrl4n

Stavo cercando di aggiornare il sistema ed ho ricevuto un bruttissimo avviso:

```

# eix-sync && emerge -NDuav world                              

 * Running emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://217.19.16.188/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...                              

Welcome to the mirror.cambrium.nl archive.                     

This service is provided by:

                                   

Cambrium BV             http://www.cambrium.nl

Tweak BV                http://www.tweak.nl   

All transfers are logged with your hostname and email address.

If you don't like this policy, disconnect now!                

We are available on:

  http://mirror.cambrium.nl/

   ftp://mirror.cambrium.nl/

 rsync://mirror.cambrium.nl/

DISCLAIMER: Neither Cambrium BV nor Tweak BV are liable for any use, 

storage or transmission of any files stored on this archive. Since   

much of our archive is mirrored from other servers, we can not check 

all files for virusinfections.  Please proceed with caution.         

If you have any problems or comments about this archive, please send

them via e-mail to mirrors_at_cambrium.nl. Please also let us know  

if there is something we don't have that you think we should!       

receiving incremental file list

timestamp.chk                  

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes     

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes               

Matched data: 0 bytes                

File list size: 27                   

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds  

Total bytes sent: 98                    

Total bytes received: 1025              

sent 98 bytes  received 1025 bytes  748.67 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.03                   

>>>

>>> SERVER OUT OF DATE: rsync://217.19.16.188/gentoo-portage

>>>                                                         

>>> In order to force sync, remove '/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk'.

>>>                                                                      

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 3 with rsync://81.223.20.162/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...                                  

This is mirror.inode.at, your local friendly mirror in the neighbourhood.

Connection sponsored by inode. See http://www.inode.at/

Have a look at http://mirror.inode.at/ for further information and statistics on the server.                                                                    

Please contact mirror@inode.at in case of problems.

*** Checksumming (-c) is disabled, so don't use it ***

Gentoo-Users: You've hit rsync1.at.gentoo.org/81.223.20.162

receiving incremental file list

timestamp.chk                  

Number of files: 1

Number of files transferred: 1

Total file size: 32 bytes     

Total transferred file size: 32 bytes

Literal data: 32 bytes               

Matched data: 0 bytes                

File list size: 27                   

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds  

Total bytes sent: 98                    

Total bytes received: 536               

sent 98 bytes  received 536 bytes  422.67 bytes/sec

total size is 32  speedup is 0.05                  

>>>

>>> Timestamps on the server and in the local repository are the same.

>>> Cancelling all further sync action. You are already up to date.   

>>>                                                                   

>>> In order to force sync, remove '/usr/portage/metadata/timestamp.chk'.

>>>                                                                      

 * Copying old /var/cache/eix cache to /var/cache/eix.previous

 * Running eix-update

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata-flat)

     Reading category 154|154 (100%) Finished             

[1] "dottout" /usr/local/portage/layman/dottout (cache: parse|ebuild*#metadata-flat#assign)                                                                     

     Reading category 154|154 (100%) Finished                                   

[2] "local-repo" /usr/local/portage/mylocal (cache: parse|ebuild*#metadata-flat#assign)                                                                         

     Reading category 154|154 (100%) Finished                                   

Applying masks ..                                                               

Calculating hash tables ..                                                      

Writing database file /var/cache/eix ..                                         

Database contains 13976 packages in 154 categories.                             

*** glibc detected *** eix-update: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x0a15fce8 ***                                                                              

======= Backtrace: =========                                                    

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7513fc4]                                                      

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7515136]                                                      

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libstdc++.so.6(_ZdlPv+0x21)[0xb76db2d1]    

eix-update[0x80631a9]                                                           

eix-update[0x8082ca7]                                                           

eix-update[0x808b0a7]                                                           

eix-update[0x80ecf32]                                                           

eix-update[0x80ef1d8]                                                           

eix-update[0x810da52]                                                           

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe5)[0xb74bea65]                              

eix-update(__gxx_personality_v0+0x169)[0x804c801]                               

======= Memory map: ========                                                    

08048000-08142000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1123557    /usr/bin/eix                   

08142000-08143000 r--p 000f9000 08:03 1123557    /usr/bin/eix                   

08143000-08144000 rw-p 000fa000 08:03 1123557    /usr/bin/eix                   

08144000-08145000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                         

09598000-0aef9000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0          [heap]                         

b7265000-b726f000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1099365    /lib/libnss_files-2.10.1.so    

b726f000-b7270000 r--p 00009000 08:03 1099365    /lib/libnss_files-2.10.1.so    

b7270000-b7271000 rw-p 0000a000 08:03 1099365    /lib/libnss_files-2.10.1.so    

b7271000-b727a000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1099443    /lib/libnss_nis-2.10.1.so

b727a000-b727b000 r--p 00008000 08:03 1099443    /lib/libnss_nis-2.10.1.so

b727b000-b727c000 rw-p 00009000 08:03 1099443    /lib/libnss_nis-2.10.1.so

b727c000-b7282000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1099420    /lib/libnss_compat-2.10.1.so

b7282000-b7283000 r--p 00006000 08:03 1099420    /lib/libnss_compat-2.10.1.so

b7283000-b7284000 rw-p 00007000 08:03 1099420    /lib/libnss_compat-2.10.1.so

b72a6000-b74a6000 r--p 00000000 08:03 5238567    /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive

b74a6000-b74a8000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b74a8000-b75ea000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1099452    /lib/libc-2.10.1.so

b75ea000-b75ec000 r--p 00142000 08:03 1099452    /lib/libc-2.10.1.so

b75ec000-b75ed000 rw-p 00144000 08:03 1099452    /lib/libc-2.10.1.so

b75ed000-b75f0000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b75f0000-b75fc000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1853949    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libgcc_s.so.1

b75fc000-b75fd000 r--p 0000b000 08:03 1853949    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libgcc_s.so.1

b75fd000-b75fe000 rw-p 0000c000 08:03 1853949    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libgcc_s.so.1

b75fe000-b7622000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1099455    /lib/libm-2.10.1.so

b7622000-b7623000 r--p 00023000 08:03 1099455    /lib/libm-2.10.1.so

b7623000-b7624000 rw-p 00024000 08:03 1099455    /lib/libm-2.10.1.so

b7624000-b7705000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1853963    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libstdc++.so.6.0.10

b7705000-b7709000 r--p 000e1000 08:03 1853963    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libstdc++.so.6.0.10

b7709000-b770a000 rw-p 000e5000 08:03 1853963    /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libstdc++.so.6.0.10

b770a000-b7710000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b7710000-b771f000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1508204    /lib/libbz2.so.1.0.5

b771f000-b7720000 r--p 0000e000 08:03 1508204    /lib/libbz2.so.1.0.5

b7720000-b7721000 rw-p 0000f000 08:03 1508204    /lib/libbz2.so.1.0.5

b7721000-b7722000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b7723000-b7736000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1099456    /lib/libnsl-2.10.1.so

b7736000-b7737000 r--p 00012000 08:03 1099456    /lib/libnsl-2.10.1.so

b7737000-b7738000 rw-p 00013000 08:03 1099456    /lib/libnsl-2.10.1.so

b7738000-b773a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b773a000-b7741000 r--s 00000000 08:03 5242922    /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

b7742000-b7743000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

b7743000-b7744000 r--p 012cf000 08:03 5238567    /usr/lib/locale/locale-archive

b7744000-b7745000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0          [vdso]

b7745000-b7761000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1099442    /lib/ld-2.10.1.so

b7761000-b7762000 r--p 0001c000 08:03 1099442    /lib/ld-2.10.1.so

b7762000-b7763000 rw-p 0001d000 08:03 1099442    /lib/ld-2.10.1.so

bfc9d000-bfca4000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0          [stack]

/usr/bin/eix-sync: line 235:  2876 Abortito                "${@}"

 * Failure while running eix-update

 * Time statistics:

    13 seconds for syncing

    50 seconds for eix-update

    63 seconds total

```

non ho proprio idea di cosa si tratti.Last edited by mrl4n on Tue May 25, 2010 9:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

a pelle mi viene da chiedere se hai provato con altri mirror:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

----------

## mrl4n

Eccome, e non una volta.

Ora mi da un messaggio che proverò a seguire, vediamo che succede

```
Sorry for the inconvenience and thanks in advance!

 * eix-cache does not exist. Running eix-update!

Received SIGSEGV - you probably found a bug in eix.

Please proceed with the following few instructions and help us find the bug:

 * install gdb (sys-dev/gdb)

 * reemerge eix with FEATURES="nostrip" USE="debug"

   or with FEATURES="nostrip" CXXFLAGS="-g -ggdb3" LDFLAGS=""

 * enter gdb with "gdb --args eix-update your_arguments_for_eix-update"

 * type "run" and wait for the segfault to happen

 * type "bt" to get a backtrace (this helps us a lot)

 * post a bugreport and be sure to include the output from gdb ..
```

anche se non mi è molto chiaro cosa inserire in enter gdb with "gdb --args eix-update your_arguments_for_eix-update"

Probabilmente è tutto connesso...mozilla si chiude in continuazione, kmail non si apre proprio e forse scopro altrl problemi ancora.

----------

## ago

in pratica ti suggerisce di fare debug sull'applicazione...ma che versioni di software stai usando(portage,eix)?

domanda retorica: revdep e lafilefixer dicono qualcosa?

----------

## mrl4n

Revdep e lafilefixer non dicono assolutamente nulla; li faccio partire ma non portano a termine nulla nè tanto meno danno messaggi di alcun genere.

Per quanto riguarda le versioni del software sto usando open rc 0.6.1 con portage 2.2 rc67 e eix 0.19.2 su kernel 2.6.32-r7.

 EDIT: sono nella m***a completa; qualsiasi emerge cerco di fare ottengo un "segmentation fault" e tutto si ferma

----------

## Peach

per favore, posteresti emerge --info

e: 

```
qlop -lu | tail -n 20
```

----------

## Apetrini

Credo che tu abbia problemi hardware, cpu overcloccata o ram balenga.

Se hai qualche distro live a portata di mano, fa il boot da quella e usala intensamente per un oretta, dovresti notare gli stessi problemi di crash.

----------

## mrl4n

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Credo che tu abbia problemi hardware, cpu overcloccata o ram balenga.
> 
> Se hai qualche distro live a portata di mano, fa il boot da quella e usala intensamente per un oretta, dovresti notare gli stessi problemi di crash.

 

E' quello che penso anch'io da molto tempo; non ho overcloccato nulla, quella che non mi convince è la ram (provo a rimuovere prima un banco e poi l'altro, nella speranza che ne abbia almeno uno sano)

Il comando che non conosco assolutamente mi da 

```
# qlop -lu | tail -n 20

Tue May 18 22:05:55 2010 <<< net-fs/samba-3.0.37

Tue May 18 22:06:05 2010 >>> net-fs/samba-3.4.6

Wed May 19 23:06:13 2010 <<< media-fonts/dejavu-2.29

Wed May 19 23:06:22 2010 >>> media-fonts/dejavu-2.30

Thu May 20 07:25:28 2010 <<< net-print/hplip-3.10.2-r4

Thu May 20 07:25:34 2010 >>> net-print/hplip-3.10.5

Thu May 20 18:36:09 2010 <<< dev-util/intltool-0.41.0

Thu May 20 18:36:13 2010 >>> dev-util/intltool-0.41.1

Thu May 20 18:36:23 2010 <<< app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1

Thu May 20 18:36:27 2010 >>> app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2

Thu May 20 18:37:04 2010 <<< app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.16.1

Thu May 20 18:37:08 2010 >>> app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.18.1

Thu May 20 18:38:41 2010 <<< sys-block/gparted-0.4.5

Thu May 20 18:38:46 2010 >>> sys-block/gparted-0.5.2

Fri May 21 19:27:45 2010 <<< sys-apps/parted-2.2

Fri May 21 19:27:49 2010 >>> sys-apps/parted-1.9.0

Fri May 21 19:29:28 2010 <<< sys-block/gparted-0.5.2

Fri May 21 19:29:33 2010 >>> sys-block/gparted-0.4.5

Sat May 22 14:01:47 2010 <<< dev-libs/liboil-0.3.16

Sat May 22 14:01:50 2010 >>> dev-libs/liboil-0.3.17

```

invece emerge --info 

```
# emerge --info                            

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)                                                            

=================================================================               

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1                                                         

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 24 May 2010 19:15:01 +0000                              

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                    

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                    

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1                                                   

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                   

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1                                                      

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1                                                   

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2                                                        

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65                                                 

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                         

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                    

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                      

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                     

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                     

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                  

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                           

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                              

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                      

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                                  

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                       

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"                      

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news nostrip parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/dottout /usr/local/portage/mylocal"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aften alsa asf avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lame lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odcb ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sasl scanner sdl session spell spl sql ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff timidity truetype unicode usb vorbis w32codecs webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

EDIT: appena tolto il primo banco, sembra essere tornato tutto alla normalità

----------

